# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  طريقة حذف بقايا برنامج من الرجستري لإعادة تنصيبه

## mohamed73

*طريقة حذف بقايا برنامج من الرجستري لإعادة تنصيبه*  *لأعادة تنصيبه مرة أخرى أو التخلص من بقاياه* *Start أبدأ* *Run تشغيل* *أكتب هذا الامر* *regedit* ** ** *سوف تفتح لك صفحة الرجستري هذه ومنها* ** *Find < Edit ومن*  *ونكتب أسم البرنامج المراد البحث عنه ومسح مخلفاته* ** *Find ثم نكتب أسم البرنامج المراد البحث عنه ونضغط* ** *Delete سوف يظهر لنا الملفات واحد تلو الآخر ومن على الملف كليك يمين ثم* ** ** *حتى ظهور شاشة لم يعد يبقى ملفات لهذا البرنامج F3 نتابع العملية بالضغط على مفتاح* ** *قد يظهر لك مجلد بأسم البرنامج من اليسار كما في الصورة احذفه أيضآ* ** *نتابع العملية حتى ظهور هذه الرسالة* **

----------


## صغيرون

مشكور

----------

